# NYU Feature Film Concept? Can I Do a Treatment? How is A Concept Different Than a Treatment?



## rainydays (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi everyone!

I searched a bit and couldn't find the answer to my question, so I thought I'd ask here. 

For the NYU Film MFA's feature film concept, can I submit a treatment? My film idea was originally a two-paged, single-spaced concept for USC. Then I shortened it to a one-page, double-spaced treatment for Columbia. For the NYU concept (one-page, double-spaced,) what would I be expected to do that's different from a treatment if it has to be different? It's just so short haha.

Thanks so much!


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

I found an old post from 2011 where someone emailed admissions and asked them about what concept means, they said they want more of a "pitch" rather than "treatment".


----------



## rainydays (Dec 1, 2020)

angelah said:


> I found an old post from 2011 where someone emailed admissions and asked them about what concept means, they said they want more of a "pitch" rather than "treatment".


Uh oh 😮😦. Any chance you know what the difference is?


----------



## angelah (Dec 1, 2020)

rainydays said:


> Uh oh 😮😦. Any chance you know what the difference is?


honestly im not sure either. I guess they mean don't just submit an outline or synopsis but pitch the concept a little


----------



## rainydays (Dec 1, 2020)

angelah said:


> honestly im not sure either. I guess they mean don't just submit an outline or synopsis but pitch the concept a little


Oh ok, cool thanks! I just finished switching mine up, you're a life-saver.


----------

